# Will 3M 5200 cure underwater?



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

I was curious if 5200 would cure underwater or not since it is moisture activated....


----------



## WBHB (May 26, 2004)

Go to MMM.com and search on "5200". There might be a technical assistance number there you can call, too. My guess is no, though.


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

Its says that at 77deg and 50% humidity it cures in 7 day. If it will cure under water it will take a long time.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

yes it will. as long as you wait 7 days for the blue 5200, and 24 hours for the fast cure 5200 in the red label.


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

It says on the tube 7 days with 50% humidity, not 100% humidity. I think it will take much longer.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Follow the link*

http://multimedia.mmm.com/mws/mediawebserver.dyn?6666660Zjcf6lVs6EVs66SY6HCOrrrrQ- 3M brochure on the 5200 product line.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

5200 will cure underwater, but you must apply above water for proper adhesion and allow much longer time to cure after it's in the water. If possible, keep it above water as long as possible - every hour in the air reduces the cure time in the water by over half.. 

Why don't you use the fast cure 5200? It cures in 1-2 days as opposed to a minimum of 7... 



One question - what are you caulking? I ask because 5200 is probably the caulk that is most misused by boaters. Remember, 5200 is an ADHESIVE SEALANT, not a Silicone sealant like Marine Silicone. In other words, 5200 is meant for motor brackets, cleats and things that are not going to be replaced or separated anytime soon. Most cases 4200 or Marine Silicone is the proper adhesive (4200) or sealant (M-Silicone). 

Good luck!


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

Actually I was looking for something that might seal a crack in a built in swimming pool and I thought I had read somewhere on here that it might cure underwater... but didn't know about if it could be applied underwater or not though... Would rather not drain the pool far enough to expose the crack.


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

Use some marine -Tex. Its a epoxy, and will cure under water!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

call the local fiberglass or gunite pool company and they will recomend a product, they do underwater repairs on both of those kinds of pools all the time.


----------



## Ryano (Jul 7, 2005)

Use some Por-rok. Hydraulic cement, cures under water, mix it up and stuff it in the crack. That don't sound good but, it'll work.


----------

